
Alert HN: X.org suddenly isn't resolving - i336_
First of all, I&#x27;m not experienced in identifying transient network glitches. If I&#x27;m freaking out about a temporary issue then I request the moderators to hide or delete this post.<p>I&#x27;ve verified my claim in the title via digwebinterface using every resolver.<p>Since it takes forever to load, here&#x27;s a screenshot (1002x2394, 291KB): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;iqaGKt8.png<p>Text description: this screenshot shows every resolver that works (two couldn&#x27;t be reached) saying SERVFAIL; the only one that still replies is OpenDNS, which returns an A record of 131.252.210.176. This uses a Location: redirect to send me to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freedesktop.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Software&#x2F;fontconfig&#x2F;.<p>Here are the settings I used - it takes a couple minutes to fully load, and DNS is usually fast, right? :S - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digwebinterface.com&#x2F;?hostnames=x.org&amp;type=&amp;showcommand=on&amp;colorize=on&amp;stats=on&amp;sort=on&amp;useresolver=8.8.4.4&amp;ns=all&amp;nameservers=<p>The domain seems to be registered until 2025, according to pir.org (754x882, 108KB): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;hsPqvaS.png (you have to go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pir.org&#x2F;products&#x2F;org-domain&#x2F;#domain_form, input x.org and go past the captcha to reload this info)<p>I have no idea what&#x27;s going on - I was looking up X11 documentation and thought it was my own internet when X.org persistently wasn&#x27;t resolving.<p>All I know is that right now http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x.org, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;x.org, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.x.org and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.x.org don&#x27;t seem to work.<p>I&#x27;m posting this in light of the recent Phoronix article outlining some ownership handover issues (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10867202, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.phoronix.com&#x2F;scan.php?page=news_item&amp;px=X.Org-Domain-Woes). I&#x27;m not sure if this is related to that.<p>Once again if I&#x27;ve posted this due to misinterpretation or ignorance about networking then I apologize. (For example, I noticed that x.org uses two in-house nameservers, ns1.x.org and ns2.x.org, and perhaps those are down - but this would have had to have been for a while since 8.8.8.8 is answering SERVFAIL.)<p>[This has been crossposted to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;linux&#x2F;comments&#x2F;468c78&#x2F;xorg_suddenly_isnt_resolving&#x2F;.]
======
Bruflot
The latest archive.org snapshot is of 8th February, at which point the site
was working fine - this was after the handover problems had been resolved. I
am assuming some problems arose during the handovers, and as a result some
bills went unpaid. The issue will likely resolve soon.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160208192924/http://www.x.org/...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160208192924/http://www.x.org/wiki/)

------
i336_
For convenience, the links in the OP:

Digwebinterface screenshot (1002x2394, 291KB):
[http://i.imgur.com/iqaGKt8.png](http://i.imgur.com/iqaGKt8.png)

IP OpenDNS responds with: [https://131.252.210.176/](https://131.252.210.176/)

That IP sends me to:
[https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fontconfig/](https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fontconfig/)

Digwebinterface settings:
[http://www.digwebinterface.com/?hostnames=x.org&type=&showco...](http://www.digwebinterface.com/?hostnames=x.org&type=&showcommand=on&colorize=on&stats=on&sort=on&useresolver=8.8.4.4&ns=all&nameservers=)

pir.org screenshot (754x882, 108KB):
[http://i.imgur.com/hsPqvaS.png](http://i.imgur.com/hsPqvaS.png)

PIR domain lookup form: [https://pir.org/products/org-
domain/#domain_form](https://pir.org/products/org-domain/#domain_form)

URLs: [http://x.org](http://x.org), [https://x.org](https://x.org),
[http://www.x.org](http://www.x.org) and
[https://www.x.org](https://www.x.org) don't seem to work.

Handover issue Phoronix article:
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X.Org-
Do...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X.Org-Domain-Woes)

Handover issue HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10867202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10867202)

/r/linux crosspost:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/468c78/xorg_suddenly...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/468c78/xorg_suddenly_isnt_resolving/)

------
goldencircle
The problem with the X.org domain is that it was set to expire some time ago
and the current X.org owners, X.Org Foundation, are not technically the same
as X.Org Foundation LLC (now defunct) whom the domain is currently registered
to.

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X.Org-
Do...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X.Org-Domain-Woes)

~~~
i336_
I just ninja-edited in some info I forgot to originally include (out of
freaked-out-ness): PIR (who appear to be the canonical .org registry (?)) show
the domain expires in _2025_.

You have to go through a captcha to run a lookup, so I included a screenshot
in the OP: [http://i.imgur.com/hsPqvaS.png](http://i.imgur.com/hsPqvaS.png)

